# place to purchase 921



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I saw that the 921 was now around 500 dollars. My local radio shack still is selling it for 1000. Could someone tell me where I can get it at the lower price?

thanks


----------



## Dulley (May 23, 2004)

dishdepot email mark


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.dishdepot.com/current_subscribers1.jsp

or

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=164


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info, one more thing. How tall is the 921? I was going to replace my 811 with it, just hoping it would go in the same spot.

thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

steelhorse said:


> Thanks for the info, one more thing. How tall is the 921? I was going to replace my 811 with it, just hoping it would go in the same spot.
> 
> thanks


From what I recall it is most definitely taller than the 811. Someone with a 921 should be able to give you the exact dimensions. My guess is about twice as tall if I recall.


----------



## chief (Dec 18, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> From what I recall it is most definitely taller than the 811. Someone with a 921 should be able to give you the exact dimensions. My guess is about twice as tall if I recall.


Its about 5 1/2" tall


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I replaced 2 4000's that were stacked with one 921. It fit in the space perfectly.


----------



## stevilsize (Nov 22, 2004)

I emailed Radio Shack several days ago, and now their web site reflects the new pricing.  But they are out of stock.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

I understand Dish is offering the 921 through their DHA & Free for All plans. Has anyone gotten one from their CSC or Costco? If so, what was the initial cost?


----------

